# More Gobies



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

So you can tell I'm a little infatuated with gobies yes?

I'm not sure these are even Rhinogobius sp, but that's what I call em for now. They're quite plain compared to the others. They came in the same batch and I think I have 2M:2F but I'm not sure as they've shown no sign of courting or breeding behavior, just territorial, especially amongst themselves.





































Awesome new Schismatogobius sp.
Now you see him









Now you don't









Oh but he's still there. And he's got a friend!


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Some nice pics there.

Wow an invisable fish, not seen that before.
Why do they do that?


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Survival technique. They can't get eaten if a predator can't see them. Although I suppose they could have their eyes picked out but they'd have to find them first! haha

They actually look really neat when they bury them selves. The flutter their pectorals and squirm their body till their completely covered. My Stiphodon sp. did this too.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

Do they hide away like that when you approach the tank too quickly, or are they completely comfortable but just hide out of habit? These posts are all supreme, I don't see enough of these kinds of fish but they sure seem very endearing. Also that substrate looks great, its like you made it match the fish nearly perfectly.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

very interesting what else different do they do?


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

xalow said:


> Do they hide away like that when you approach the tank too quickly, or are they completely comfortable but just hide out of habit? These posts are all supreme, I don't see enough of these kinds of fish but they sure seem very endearing. Also that substrate looks great, its like you made it match the fish nearly perfectly.


They hide even when I'm not there (or at least when they think I'm not there lol) and some will hang out about the tank just checking everything out and as long as I don't startle them they're stay out and go about their business. They ALL come out when it's feeding time, which is so funny cause in a few second time I go from no gobies to rise of the living dead goby. lol



herny said:


> very interesting what else different do they do?


So far I haven't had the Schismatogobius sp. to observe any territorial behavior but they are very serpent like and that in itself is comepletely awesome.
The other gobies have fun territorial displays. They flash colors and fins and open their mouth super wide and wiggle side to side. Males do it to males, they do it to females and females will go at it with the males and other females. They don't cause any damage to one another, it's all a matter of who can put on the bigger show.
They're very curious and observant. Not very shy after they get settled in.
I'm also amazed at the amount of food they can eat. BOY can they eat!


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Very cool. Are they tropical or temperate fish?


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Just out of curiosty, what do you feed them?

I had some bumble gobies a while back and I got told to just feed them bloodworm. They never ate flakes.

What size tank do you have? May persade the other half if we can get some gobies, as we have another 7 tanks to stock.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

bigcatsrus said:


> Just out of curiosty, what do you feed them?
> 
> I had some bumble gobies a while back and I got told to just feed them bloodworm. They never ate flakes.
> 
> What size tank do you have? May persade the other half if we can get some gobies, as we have another 7 tanks to stock.


I had bred bumblebee gobies in 1991/92. I didnt have problems feeding them flake. i also fed bs & blackworms. Cool little fish. The fry look like shards of glass floating around. They even mimmick plankton coming to the surface in the day and sinking at night. I fed the fry powdered fry food and bbs. But it had to be put in the current for them to take interest. The male will defend the eggs till they hatch and kicks mom out of the cave. He will eat the babies if not seperated. There used to be a newsletter called the ascot news that I had a paper on it published.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Cool, maybe it was just mine being difficult.

Could I ask, what size tank to you keep all these little guys in?


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

*bigcatsrus*

I started with a pair in a 2.5 gallon tank until they started spawning and moved them to a 10 gallon. The female is bigger & bulkier then the males.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

exasperatus2002 said:


> Very cool. Are they tropical or temperate fish?


Tropical. They can withstand cooler temperatures but they are most active and happy at a tropical 78-80 degrees F.



bigcatsrus said:


> Just out of curiosty, what do you feed them?
> 
> I had some bumble gobies a while back and I got told to just feed them bloodworm. They never ate flakes.
> 
> What size tank do you have? May persade the other half if we can get some gobies, as we have another 7 tanks to stock.


I feed all the gobies brine shrimp flakes, NLS Grow Formula and live & frozen bloodworm. They're not picky, nor where my bumblebee gobies when I had them. Some can be picky at first but they catch sooner or later. It's not like a goby to starve itself. lol


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Cool I'll keep that in mind if I can have gobies. I think their cool little dudes and dudettes


----------



## ddarden90 (Mar 16, 2009)

you should post a pic of the whole tank


----------

